# ♫ εηdεd ♫ VOTING: Bangle Core Usage Contest



## Tony (Feb 6, 2021)

1. MCWoodArt






2. Gardaaa






3. Barry Richardson






4. Barb Bowl






5. Gdurfey






6. Barb Cigar Case






7. Tony Pendants






8. Tony Saki Cup






9. Tony Ornament


----------



## Barb (Feb 6, 2021)

Tony said:


> View attachment 202346
> 1. MCWoodArt
> View attachment 202347
> 2. Gardaaa
> ...


Number 6 is a cigar case. :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 6, 2021)

or a really big pen

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Feb 6, 2021)

Barb said:


> Number 6 is a cigar case. :)


That's right Barb, so sorry about that!!


----------



## Barb (Feb 6, 2021)

Lol I suppose it could be a pen for Andre the Giant. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 6, 2021)

Barb said:


> Lol I suppose it could be a pen for Andre the Giant. :)


Don't forget who's looking at and describing it...Tony. It probably does look HUGE to him

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 7, 2021)

That's why he makes those saki bowls, it makes his hands look bigger....



Barb said:


> Lol I suppose it could be a pen for Andre the Giant. :)





Wildthings said:


> Don't forget who's looking at and describing it...Tony. It probably does look HUGE to him

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Feb 10, 2021)

Bumping this so everyone votes. Voting closes Saturday night guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 11, 2021)

How about we get more votes in and support our fellow members that enter the contest? Come on now, don’t be shy as we have only 28 votes and this forum has 6,531 members to date. Let’s go people- smash that like button and vote for your favorite bangle core reinterpretation!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony (Feb 13, 2021)

Voting ends tonight guys, let's go!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BangleGuy (Feb 14, 2021)

Congrats @Barb , @MCWoodart and @Tony ! PMs coming your way

Reactions: Like 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 14, 2021)

Congratulations !!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 15, 2021)

I love all of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

